# The All Falls Away



## Lela (Jun 21, 2002)

The elves of the great Hundi forest have lived in peace for the last 20 years.  Surviving the last goblin invasion easily, they have once again failed to grow complacent.  After all, when you live for 800 years, there’s no hurry to do anything.  They’ve repelled hoard after hoard of ugly beasts and know they will be forced to do so again.  The goblins keep coming.  The elves keep killing them.  It has been so for as long as the elves can remember.  The beginning of time.  

Right?

. . . . .

Welcome to the story hour that incorporates Tolken and Salvatore into fine goo, squeezes them into a toothpaste tube, and sprays it all over the bathroom counter.  After this refined process, we will scoop the gunk up and smear it over the gaming table, hoping to save something of its original richness.  Anyone got any wet-wipes?

To give a brief intro, we find ourselves in a world where elves cherish nature above even arcane magic.  Here, in this forest, there are no cities or towns.  The only permanent structures of any kind are the larger temples of the elven gods and the ever-watchful holy sites of the drow goddess Eilistraee.

Elves live what humans would call a lonely life, spending most of their adult years with only their spouse.  On the rare occasion when the glorious Corellon Larethian entrusts a couple with one of His children, they will seek out and form traveling groups for added protection.  Once the couple’s youngest child reaches 22-25 the new family will leave these groups and begin the intensive training that only nature can truly bring.

*House Rules: *

 Depending on family lineage, an elf’s favored class is either Ranger or Druid.
 I use alternate Ranger feats.  A total of three options:  *A.* Normal Ranger *B.* Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot  or *C.* Ambi, TWF applying only to double weapons.
 Characters die at -10-Con Modifier.  For example, Hawke has a Con of 14.  Instead of dying at -10, he'll die at -12.  This also applies to negitive modifiers.  Those with a lower Con could die at -9 or even -6.  Thanks goes out to Old One (who I stole this from).
 More as they come up.

*Characters*

*Whisper:* Female elven Druid.  Her family has been raising wolves for generations and she is no different.  Her animal companion, the son of her mother’s wolf, was been her deepest friend long before she bound him to her.  Having left her family to seek a husband, she took a brief moment to visit her human friends Erinte and Melkien.

*Hawke:* A male quarter drow Elven Scout, Hawke’s mother was brutally assaulted during a violent drow raid and became with child.  His true father, the elf long married to his mother, accepted his existence long before he was born and loved him like his first son, whom he gave to a druid family when the boy started showing the Talent.  Never resentful, his father taught Hawke well.
When he came of age, Hawke was confronted by a tall elf who told him to follow his instincts, that nature would lead him.  He would be the ointment that burned away nature’s infection.  After the man had gone Hawke confided in his father, who counseled him to listen for the call.  The stranger’s council proved true several months later and Hawke, with his father’s blessing, listened to the call.

The following character background was written by the player himself.

*Myen Guul:* A male human Sorceror, bold, charismatic, and ever humble, this is the story of Myen Ghul.  Born to a small family in a rocky wasteland, he lived a lonely childhood.  The villiage children shunned him and threw large rocks at him.  After a severe _accident_ involving much fire and a lot of dead children, the villagers forced him away.  He wandered to a small hut.  Living inside was a candle maker.  He smuggled special "incenses" and various narcotics inside his candles.  Myen fondly grew to love the high he got from the candle smoke and spent the next three years strung out on candles.  During these years, he wandered the world burning things, inns, homes, small animals, various wile canines, a cow, and the occational grove of trees.  One day as he wandered he happened upon a small hut with a rather fierce woman living it with he roddly spineless husband.  And the rest is history.

*Three more characters coming soon!

__________________________________*

The rest later tonight.

*Prologs #1 and 2* later tonight as well.


----------



## Lela (Jun 21, 2002)

After "bragging" like a proud father about my game as I cruised the boards, I was finally confronted by Darklone, who challenged me to let everyone know what's really going on at that table.  Likely the challenge was in jest (or I dreamed it) but I'm not one for physical assault and caved in, agreeing to do the Story Hour so as long as Darklone wouldn’t force me to lick the bottom of his shoe.

So, here it is!  Enjoy it.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 22, 2002)

I'll be watching and waiting to enjoy....


----------



## Darklone (Jun 22, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *... as long as Darklone wouldn’t force me to lick the bottom of his shoe.
> 
> So, here it is!  Enjoy it. *




Interesting start! No worries, I wouldn't ask you to lick "the bottom of my shoes" since I don't wear any. Enjoy!

PS: Noo elven barbarians?


----------



## Lela (Jun 23, 2002)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Interesting start! No worries, I wouldn't ask you to lick "the bottom of my shoes" since I don't wear any. Enjoy!*




Just remembering some movie I saw a while ago.  The "bully" intercepted some kid on the way to school.  He gave him three choices, the shoe thing, some form of punching or kicking, and giving up his lunch money.  He told him to pick two or, as a special offer, he would leave the kid alone for a week if he took all three.

I don't remember most of the specifics but I do remember thinking that licking the bottom of someone’s shoe was really disgusting and humiliating.  I recall thinking that I would probably take the other two and leave that alone.

How does the no shoes thing work for you?  I don't think I could ever do it myself.



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> PS: Noo elven barbarians?  *




While there is definatally not a lack on elves, there aren't any barbarians.  Sorry. 


Everyone:  I apologize to everyone who was waiting for the prologs.  The home computer that has internet access has been trying to die again.  It happens every once in a while but I didn't plan on it hitting last night.  For now it's up and running!  Will post soon.

*FYI*
These prologs were given directly to the players involved at the beginning of the first session.  As I only had any background of Whisper and Hawke at the time, they were the only two players to receive one.  They are written in 2nd person, allowing the players to delve deeply from the very first session into a storyline.  If you’d like, feel free to imagine yourself as each player.  These are two of my best role-players and are capable of carrying the campaign by themselves RP wise.  Though I should point out that everyone has really blossomed during the run of this campaign, connecting with their characters on deep level.  It should be a good one.

Once again, ENJOY!


----------



## Lela (Jun 23, 2002)

*Prolog #1:  Enter Whisper*

As you step out of the forest, the farmhouse catches your eye.  You’ve been there many times over the past 10 years and it’s always been a pleasure.  Ever since the day when you found Melkien laying by that tree on the forest’s edge–to you at least, he had thought himself deep inside.  He had been young then–humans age so quickly–and had attempted to climb the tree, hoping for a good view of his house.  His leg was broken–a compound fracture with pieces of bone sticking out of the flesh–and he was near death as his lifeblood slowly drained out of him.

	You, of course, were quick to help.  Pouring the healing energies of the forest into him, you felt his body begin to warm under your hands as color returned to his cheeks; as his wound closed over as the ripple of a pond spread across his leg.  The broken bones joined just as the roots of the mighty oak blend into one.

	His fever gone, he awoke.  You had helped him back to his home a short distance from the edge of the forest.  His young wife had been terrified, for her husband of only few short months had been missing for two days.  She had thanked you profusely and invited you to spend the night.  She had not taken no for an answer.  She had insisted on you eating her best cooking that night and had been up even before you preparing breakfast.

	That morning you noticed something about her.  When you looked into her eyes you heard the wind whisper.  You knew she would make a fine druid, though, when you mentioned it, she had, politely but firmly, mentioned she wasn’t interested.
	You have been coming back regularly in hopes that she would change her mind.  This time, though, the place seems different.  Laughter rings in the air and you see two children playing near the barn, practicing with slings.

	As you move closer, you see the boy, who is obviously older, rush to the side of the barn and pull out a large stick of white.  Using this he redraws a face on the side of the barn.  Though it is sketchy, you know immediately that it is the face of a gnoll.

	Unnerved, you quicken your pace.  Erinte steps out to greet you.


*Prolog #2 coming up next!*


----------



## Lela (Jun 23, 2002)

*Prolog #2:  Enter the Drow!*

As you watch the children, you can’t help but wonder.  How were they protected?  It was but chance that you happened across the gnolls’ tracks.  Pure chance that they believed you were a demon.  How did you protect them, and fail to save their parents?

	The girl had disappeared with the gnolls; had seemingly vanished into the air itself, though it must have been a trick of the darkness, and the shadows.

	The flickering shadows.  The shadows had danced as the small farmhouse burned.  You could hear screaming inside.  A woman, the mother of the two children was trapped and you could do nothing.

	Nothing accept save her children, you knew, and you did.  You stepped forward, your staff twirling and twisting around your body.  Pure death.  The boy had stepped up next to you, his own staff spinning and twisting.  He was quick and skilled, you noted.  Given time to grow he could become a powerful warrior.  Given time to grow.  That was the problem, he needed to live for that to happen.

	You knew there were too many gnolls for you to win out over.  Too many for one staff to handle.  And you couldn’t count on the boy.  One good hit would end him.  But it seemed that the gnolls were retreating.  They were intimidated.  They had not expected you.

	But then, it happened.  A tall gnoll stepped out of the woods, his stance regal, his voice strong and sharp.  The other gnolls began to turn back towards you.  You were but two, and one a small boy at that.  There was no chance.  It would soon be over.

	Out of nowhere a figure had dashed out of the night, heading straight for the tall gnoll.  He carried an old rotting spear.  Old, but it could still do it’s job.  His presence surprised the other gnolls and, before they could collect themselves, he was past.

	Thinking quickly, you decided to add fear to surprise.  You focused on the man, and he was illuminated in light, bright sparks dancing along his form, showing his face and body fully.

	“Father, NO!”  The shout had come from the boy fighting at your side.

	But it was too late.  The man had screamed, thinking he was truly aflame.  Yet he had pressed on, as, somehow, you knew he would.  He was fighting to avenge his wife, to protect his children.

	The tall gnoll had been surprised.  Enough so that the spear had struck home, badly wounding the beast.  But that is all that it did, wound him.

	The horrible beast struck out with his claws, ripping across the man’s throat, dropping him to the ground, a silent scream on his lips.

	The boy had screamed for him though.  A scream that would have done his father proud.  A scream that still haunts you.

	The hand of Eilistraee had guided your thoughts though.  You had covered the hated gnoll’s body in the same harmless fire that had stretched over the boy’s father, adding to effect with a globe of magical darkness centered on his head.  He could see nothing but, even better, the other gnolls could not see his head either.  All they had seen was fire rippling along his body and his head lost in the night.  

	They screamed too–though it could never have matched the boy’s, nothing could ever match that–and ran into the night.

	Hastily, you scooped up the boy and vanished into the forest.

	A day later, the little girl had walked into your camp.  She already knew the fate of her parents, seemed almost to accept it, though whenever the gnolls were brought up there was a look of hatred and determination in her eyes.

	Her presence cheered the young boy greatly.  He had begun to speak again then and, by the end of the third day, he was laughing again.  You were reminded of how resilient children can be, especially human ones.

	On the afternoon of the fourth day you had come across another farmhouse.  Something had told you this place was safe, a place where the children could be protected.  You had sent them to the house and watched them enter.  They were safe.

	Or were they?  For some reason you couldn’t bring yourself to leave, your footsteps always bringing you back here, where you have waited for two days.

	Now, you watch with fascination as a beautiful elf maiden, obviously a druid, walks towards the farmhouse, the children playing by the barn.  You watch, and listen to the scream that still rings in your ears.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 23, 2002)

Nicely done. 

Why does everyone use gnolls as starting enemies? You could think they would be a bit too tough 

As for the boots thing: Guess why I became so fast!


----------



## Lela (Jun 24, 2002)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Nicely done. *




Thanks!



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> Why does everyone use gnolls as starting enemies? You could think they would be a bit too tough  *




Well, we never actually played out that encounter.  Just a "prequil" to the story.

But Gnolls do appear in the first one.  The players actually do exeptionally well, until one player leaves early and another starts a sequience of what we will call "In Character Tacticle Errors."  Of which he has made at least one every session except the last. 



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> As for the boots thing: Guess why I became so fast!  *




I would assume it's because you were running accross hot asfault (sp?).  That would make anyone move fast.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 24, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *... starts a sequience of what we will call "In Character Taaticle Errors."  Of which he has made at least one every session except the last. *




Know those players. Group of three got charged by twelve dire boars and he thought splitting up and fighting in the open is a wise idea... 

*



			I would assume it's because you were running accross hot asfault (sp?).  That would make anyone move fast.
		
Click to expand...


*
Nah, the kids in my school didn't like that strange boy who liked knights and swords.They only liked me as punching ball. Luckily I had an elder brother with lotsa friends... that brother was very glad to "practice" brawling with me. So I was able to wrestle down two or three at once, but not ten... So I used the feat combo Run, Sprint and Dash plus barbarians fast movement!

*sigh dreamily* Before my bike accident I could run 100m in 11secs... Gotta practice again


----------



## Lela (Jun 24, 2002)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Know those players. Group of three got charged by twelve dire boars and he thought splitting up and fighting in the open is a wise idea...
> 
> ...



*

I understand that.  My brother has a talant for getting people to not like him.  Being very good at several martial arts, he usually didn't have a problem.  Until they realized that a group of 10-20 would do a lot beter than 1 or 2.  He took those feats next.  The level of Monk he already had helped. 

But where does the no shoes thing come in?*


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 24, 2002)

Ok... first off, thumbs up on the story hour story... but can someone 'splain the chat w/ Darklone?  Or is that a "had to be there" kind thing?


----------



## Lela (Jun 24, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *Ok... first off, thumbs up on the story hour story... *




Thanks!  I hope you continue to read.



			
				cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *but can someone 'splain the chat w/ Darklone?  Or is that a "had to be there" kind thing? *




It't nothing really.  The only thing you missed was when he asked, in jest, when I was going to do my story hour.  I took the challange.  The rest, you've read.  I just though I'd have fun with it--I did say it might have been a dream. 

Edited to add the following:
Anything you might have missed will be found in this thread on pages 5 and 6.


----------



## Darklone (Jun 24, 2002)

Lela said:
			
		

> *But where does the no shoes thing come in? *




Easy: I am nice. If someone has to lick my boots, I remove them! That way, he may enjoy the whole flavor!    

Yohooo, stop chatting with me now, I write enough crap, go on with the story!!!


----------



## Lela (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll try to write something up tonight.  I would do it now, but I don't have my notes (the character's names help) and a guy that SMELLS REALLY BAD just sat down next to me.  I don't want to stay here any longer than I have to.

Especally tasty after that 100m dash.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 24, 2002)

LOL... I'm not sure I even want to know where you're at!

I'll be watching for the next installment.


----------



## Ambrosia (Jun 25, 2002)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> go on with the story!!! *




I agree. Go on with the story. It is too good of a story to hold back.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 25, 2002)

I agree!


----------



## Lela (Jun 25, 2002)

*Session 1, Part 1:  Chaos’ Reign*

Well, since everyone seems to agree, who am I to fight peer preasure?  Give in, that's what I always say.   




*Session 1, Part 1:  Chaos’ Reign*

Approaching the farmhouse, Whisper took in the way Erinte’s hands twisted and pulled at her apron, the way her feet shuffled as she stood, and the jaw that was just a little to tight.  She had almost looked as if she were afraid, even—impossible as it may seem, seeking out help!  Balance was one thing, but this was something else.  Erinte never showed fear, certainly never sought help!  She was always able to take charge; always in control.  Whisper began to feel a little fear herself.

	“Erinte?  Are you all right?”  

	“Oh, fine dear.  Fine.”

	“You most assuredly don’t look fine.  We’ve never lied to each other before Erinte.  Let’s not start now.”

Her face changed.  Not anger exactly.  Annoyance?  Yes that must be it.  It was a relief really.  Erinte never showed fear, but annoyance was quite common.  Rarely annoyance with Whisper though; usually she reserved it for her husband.  But it was still a comfort.  “Don’t be foolish child.  I didn’t lie.  I never do”

Whisper raised and eyebrow and Erinte colored.  “Well, husbands don’t count.  Anyway, it’s not me I’m worried about.”

	“Melkien?”

	“Don’t be so dramatic.  He’s in the barn.  Berisa isn’t doing very well.”

“I’ll take a look,” white knuckles in the apron again.  “Later.  For now, let’s go inside.”

“A good idea.  I think I still have some salmon from Mel” Erinte’s face paled, “Goddess!”  The scream became both a curse and a plea as it left her lips.

Spinning, she whistled even before she’d set her stance.  Standing next to the children, was it?  No, it wasn’t possible.  The hair wasn’t the right color, the walk somehow wrong.  But the skin was unmistakable.  While not deep black, it was still obvious.

A drow.

Cast out of the light long ago by the elven high gods, the cruel—no, a stronger word is needed!  The heartless, vindictive, brutal, nasty, perversion of elvish purity was closer.  The only pleasure they were capable of came from the suffering of others—especially other elves, and children.

Whisper ran, the wolf at her side keeping close.  The wolf growled, and, strangely so did she.  The two sounds blending as those of a true pack.

As Whisper ran, a stout farmer came bustling out of the barn, carrying a pitchfork.

“Melkien, you listen to me!”  By the sound of Erinte’s voice, she wasn’t far behind the two growling companions.  “You get back, let Whisper handle this.  Do you hear me?  Get back!”  Seeing what he faced, he had almost heeded his wife’s words.  That is, until he saw his wife also rushing forward.  Then, fearing more for his wife than himself, he placed his feet firmly, preparing to die.

Suddenly a three-foot arrow shaft was quivering in the earth at the dark-skinned elf’s feet.  A warning shot.  It had to have come from the trees.

Quickly raising his hands high into the air, the green-haired elf with smoky skin dropped his staff and tried to surrender.

Melkien charged.



*NEXT, A White-Knuckle Grip and a Twirling Stick!*


----------



## Lela (Jun 25, 2002)

Let me apologize about confusion caused by the errors in tense.  I was having trouble finding out how the story wanted to be told.  It just wouldn't make up it's mind.  When I went one way, it wanted the other, and if I were to go the other, it wanted to go back and change halfway through.  I'm confident that this will improve as the Story Hour continues and I get a feel for what it wants.  I mean, all I have to do is wittle away what's not the story and leave the rest.


----------



## Lela (Jun 25, 2002)

Ambrosia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I agree. Go on with the story. It is too good of a story to hold back. *




High Praise from someone who is destened to touch the lips of gods.  I doubt what spews forth from my mouth can even compare. 

I hope you like the first real instalment as much as you liked the fake stuff.

Careful though, Darklone may think you don't like his feet.


----------



## Lela (Jun 25, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *I agree! *




The "I"s have it.  You now have the very first offical update!  And who says peer preasure isn't a good thing?


----------



## Darklone (Jun 25, 2002)

praise or pressure? 

Nice start. I always like if players bash each other in the beginning! Makes for a healthy relationship lateron.


----------



## Lela (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by. . . Well, it was ME, Okay!!  Anyone got a problem with that?!?  Good, I didn't think so._
> *
> 
> Just remembering some movie I saw a while ago.  The "bully" intercepted some kid on the way to school.  He gave him three choices, the shoe thing, some form of punching or kicking, and giving up his lunch money.  He told him to pick two or, as a special offer, he would leave the kid alone for a week if he took all three.
> ...





Does anyone know what movie I'm talking about here?  I can't remember and, since it's so fresh on my mind, would like to see it again.




			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *praise or pressure?
> *



Well, it was a bunch of people telling me to do something and I'm naturally a pesamistic person, both of which point to pressure.  But since I didn't see any of it until after I'd written it (and was about to post), I'll take it as praise.



> _Also originally posted by Darklone _
> *Nice start. I always like if players bash each other in the beginning! Makes for a healthy relationship lateron. *




That it does, that it does.  It's especally nice when one player accidentally kills another.  So wonderful to savor the sweet sceant of player outrage.  It truely is even better when it's not directed at me.


----------



## fenzer (Jun 26, 2002)

Hey Lela, just thought I would stop by and take a look.  I enjoyed what I read.  Thanks for a new story hour.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 28, 2002)

No apologies necessary.  Heck, if you can put together a sentence like....

"It had to have come from the trees"

..... and have it make sense in the context, you've done well!


----------



## Ambrosia (Jun 29, 2002)

cthuluftaghn said:
			
		

> *No apologies necessary.  Heck, if you can put together a sentence like....
> 
> "It had to have come from the trees"
> 
> ..... and have it make sense in the context, you've done well! *




I agree. No need to be hard on yourself Lela.  And once you can post again, do.  It is my opion that the story should be heard.


----------



## Lela (Jun 29, 2002)

Hay all,

As I'm sure you've gathered from Ambrosia's post, I've been unable to post (I know, post twice in one sentence, looks bad).  Turns out that it was a cookie problem do to the test2.cyberstreet.com instead of test.cyberstreet.com link.

Because of this, many (if not most) people are having the same problems I was having.  If this is so, be advised that the test.cyberstreet.com link works now, in addition to the test2 link.  Just switch from one to another and it should work.

A big thanks goes out to Staffan and Adlon, from who I found this answer (it's not like I could post looking for help) in the test2.cyberstreet.com? thread.

Anyway, we're playing today (and I need to take a quick shower).  So I'll have to respond to you all later.   

This will put you something like 5 sessions behind, I think.  We'll just have to get you all cought up, won't we?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 30, 2002)

*Priorities*



> Anyway, we're playing today (and I need to take a quick shower). So I'll have to respond to you all later.




I'm sure _Most_  of your players would have survived if you had skipped the shower to do a write-up for us.


----------



## Lela (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: Priorities*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'm sure Most  of your players would have survived if you had skipped the shower to do a write-up for us. *




Don't be so sure.  It's 100 degrees outside, and our air conditionor doesn't quite work right.    

Regardless, _most_ of the players did survive.   Actually there are a lot of deaths in this campaign.  I don't think I'm a hard DM, I think it's just because of a (very) small amount of bad luck and tacticle errors (better known as stupid mistakes).  

Also, this group isn't used to someone who doesn't cheat if they're doing badly.  Just ask Ambrosia, who plays Whisper. 

I will write one up before bedtime, I promise.  It should be posted by tomarrow.

For those of you who are interested, I asked the other three players to give me a short paragraph history on their character's history.  For those of you who don't remember, I wrote up Whisper and Hawke in the opening post.  I just didn't know enough about the other ones to do much.

And remember, he wrote this, not me. 

So, here is Myen Ghul:



> * Bold, charismatic, and ever humble, this is the story of Myen Ghul.  Born to a small family in a rocky wasteland, he lived a lonely childhood.  The villiage children shunned him and threw large rocks at him.  After a severe accident involving much fire and a lot of dead children, the villagers forced him away.  He wandered to a small hut.  Living inside was a candle maker.  He smuggled special "incenses" and various narcotics inside his candles.  Myen fondly grew to love the high he got from the candle smoke and spent the next three years strung out on candles.  During these years, he wandered the world burning things, inns, homes, small animals, various wile canines, a cow, and the occational grove of trees.  One day as he wandered he happened upon a small hut with a rather fierce woman living it with he roddly spineless husband.  And the rest is history.*




Now, before he wrote this up, he claimed that his character was CG.  Let's just say that this is no longer true.  Not that it matters too much anyway.

I'll be adding this to the descriptions in the opening post.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jun 30, 2002)

20+ years of playing D&D, and never encountered narcotics.  Now, with Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil, and that character description, that's twice in a year.  Could put some interesting twists into the game!


----------



## Ambrosia (Jun 30, 2002)

Myen Ghul / Lela said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So, here is Myen Ghul:Bold, charismatic, and ever humble,  *




HA that's funny. I was thinking more of an insane lunatic, that might of been good looking if he didn't have a candle up his nose. He supposivly has suppose to be smart too, he was defiantly too high to show it. Even though we had fun laughing at him and doing _other_ things to him.


----------



## cthuluftaghn (Jul 2, 2002)

Great.... now I need to come up with an excuse to write in an NPC that stuffs candles up his nose.  That image won't leave my head until I get to put it into action... lol


----------



## Lela (Jul 4, 2002)

Hay all,

Sorry about the delay.  I know I promsed to have an update up Sunday night but, well, that darn RL stuff.  Drives ya batty, don't it?

I've blanked out what happened Sunday night, but spent the day at my grandmother's house.  It was her birthday and she was due for some company.  

As per the usual, she insisted on feeding us.  Always wonderful food.  I think that Proffession (Cook) is a requirment for the Grandma PrC.

Now Monday, I spent going to class and moving the entire Student Services office (40 or 70 people, I've blocked out the number) back to their origanal location.  After the much needed remoddle, they are thrilled.

Well, I felt like crap after that, and spent Tuesday recovering.  Good thing I don't have any classes Tuesday/Thursday.

And that brings us to the here and now.  Which I'm sure you're thrilled about, as you're not here to find out what's happening in my life.  Instead you want to share in one of my talants for your own personal selfish enjoyment.  

So, without further adu, may I present:

*A White-Knuckle Grip and a Twirling Stick!*


----------



## Lela (Jul 4, 2002)

*A White-knuckle Grip and a Twirling Stick!*

*Session 1, Part 2: A White-knuckle Grip and a Twirling Stick!* 

Melkien charged.

And the boy’s staff spun, the man’s pitchfork flying high into the air.

Melkien moved away quickly, having dropped to his back, he looked up at the boy, no older than ten, his staff spread across his chest, from left shoulder to right side.

The entire scene was one of confusion.

Whisper on one side, Melkien on the other.  And separating them, were the two children.

Voices rang out, screams mixed with curses.  Orders mixed with pleas.

But two never said a word.  Both the boy and the green-haired drow were silent.  Not speaking, nor moving, the drow continued to hold his hands up.  The boy stared down at Melkien.  You couldn’t call his eyes cold exactly.  Determined was a better word.

It was sheer chaos.

Erinte took a moment to compose herself, looked at the chaos, and found order.

She reached out, putting her hand on Whisper’s shoulder, “Hold on a moment child.  Listen.”

Whisper listened.  Only two voices remaining, once she removed herself.  Melkien was cursing—what a mouth on that man!—and the girl, no older than eight, was pleading.  

She was almost incoherent, but one thing was clear; she knew this man.  Something about him helping her.

Whisper nodded.  And, with a simple, yet sharp, word, she silenced her husband.

Whisper clapped her hands, surprising the child.  “Good.  Now, you say this . . . man helped you?”  The girl nodded.

Erinte popped in, “Dynec, is this true?”  The boy imitated his sister’s response.  “Well, then.  You two, stay here.  Everyone else, inside.”  Seeming not to notice their hesitation, Erinte began herding everyone inside, pausing only briefly to reassure the two children.

“And Melkien, be sure to invite that young man.  I want to speak to him too.”

Once inside, Erinte began to cook.

“How do you want your eggs?”

While the dark skinned man floundered, Whisper, having been through this many times, automatically responded that she wanted them her usual way; scrambled.

“Didn’t you, umm . . .”

“After the others arrive, I don’t want to be repeating things.”  Her voice sounded strained.

A moment later, the door opened, admitting Melkien and yet another elf, this one carrying a large bow.

Bullying him into a chair and putting eggs—sunny-side up—on fine wooden dish in front of him, a pounding came from the door.

Erinte stared Melkien back into his seat and stalked to the door.  “What?”

“Do someone just say fire?”  A tall human with small halfling at his feet asked.

“Inside!  Sit.  What do you know about fire?”

His voice like a fervent prayer, his face filled with pure obsession, he responded, “It’s glorious.”

“Recently!  What have you seen recently?”

He opened his mouth, his face twisted in that distorted way once again.  Erinte raised her eyebrow.

“I saw a farmhouse.  Four days ago.  It still smelled like perfection.”

“Was that to the south?”

“The south?  Yes.  Warmer there.  Fire is happy in warm places.”

Her knuckles white on the frying pan’s handle, “How do you want your eggs?”

Reaching into his pack, he pulled out a candle and lit it w/ his finger, “Sunny-side down.”

Erinte snatched the candle away, tossing into trash bin below the sink, “Your turn drow.  How did you help those babies?”  Erinte continued to question Hawke methodically, occasionally reaching into the halfling’s pouch, removing various shinny items.


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jul 5, 2002)

Great story.  Love it.  What's wiht the guy with a candle up his nose.  But if he likes it more power too him.  Now since none of you have no Idea who I am I am going to have to introduce myself.  I am Cpt. Anonymous intergalactic man of mystery.  Anyway the story, about the guy with the candle and his "story"  where the heck did you dig up this PC?  He might have his own narcotic supply.


P.S.  Lela are you shure your not making all of these guys up?


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jul 10, 2002)

That's it, my cover has been blown.  The hand of fate has forcibly ripped the proverbial cat out of the bag and thrown it brutally across the room to crash into the enormous black obsidian wall of destiny.  My DM found me out and confronted me.  I am indeed the man with the candle up my nose.  Well...  you understand.  I am... or was, or will be (not to sure there) Myen Ghoul.  The amazing flaming lunatic.  There's more to this title but I don't want to spoil the story for anyone.  Lela is just a little behind (or way way WAY behind, depends on if you want to be nice to lela or not)  any way ask what you may think what you may I stand that he was... is, will be (whatever) one of my funnest characters ever.  

P.S.  () <- these things are really fun.


----------



## Lela (Jul 10, 2002)

Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> *That's it, my cover has been blown.  The hand of fate has forcibly ripped the proverbial cat out of the bag and thrown it brutally across the room to crash into the enormous black obsidian wall of destiny.  My DM found me out and confronted me.  I am indeed the man with the candle up my nose.  Well...  you understand.  I am... or was, or will be (not to sure there) Myen Ghoul.  The amazing flaming lunatic.  There's more to this title but I don't want to spoil the story for anyone.  Lela is just a little behind (or way way WAY behind, depends on if you want to be nice to lela or not)  any way ask what you may think what you may I stand that he was... is, will be (whatever) one of my funnest characters ever.
> 
> P.S.  () <- these things are really fun. *




Well, he's even more random than I am.  And no, I don't think he's high (never been so as far as I know).

Update is eminent.

Of course, that could mean many different things.


----------



## Darklone (Jul 12, 2002)

Dynec. Hihihi.


----------



## Lela (Jul 16, 2002)

Hay all, sorry about not giving anything up.  I got hit with a slege on Friday, twice (not literally, but I do have some bruises from one of the two).  Anyway, I'm a little out of it and haven't got down to writing anything up for you, my adoring fans.  Sorry!

Don't worry, at the rate I'm going, I'll turn this Summer only campaign into a year-round Story Hour.


----------



## queen of denial (Jul 16, 2002)

COLOR=indigo]good job lela, but i don't think we can wait an entire year for the compilation of the story. i was told to be silent, so i had better return.[/COLOR]


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jul 20, 2002)

Don't let her fool you.  There is a reason she is named after the longest river in africa.  okay so there isn't but she is still very incredibly accident prone and it was indeed me who prefered that she remain silent.  I didn't want her such a sweet inocent girl to fall into this raving pack of dire chipmunks.  
     (these are not necasserilly the actual views of the indevidual who is typing.  the preceeding has been a paid advertisment for   Captain Anonymous!!! coming soon to an asylum neer you)


----------



## Lela (Jul 20, 2002)

Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> *I didn't want her such a sweet inocent girl to fall into this raving pack of dire chipmunks.   *




I knew someone was looking through my Monsters!  Now I have to come up with something else.


----------



## queen of denial (Jul 25, 2002)

Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> I didn't want her such a sweet inocent girl to fall into this raving pack of dire chipmunks.
> 
> ahh to be called sweet and innocent.  i have been called a lot worse. next time you think of a monster, try to get something more ferocious than a chipmunk. still, i can deal with chipmunks, even dire chipmunks.


----------



## Lela (Jul 26, 2002)

queen of denial said:
			
		

> *Still, i can deal with chipmunks, even dire chipmunks. *




Well, I did run across a Dire Skunk.  30 ft cone of stench thing going on.  That could be fun.

Anyway, just got back from the local water park yesterday.  I think the sunblock was a little old.  That is, the elvish word for little.  Meaning a century or two too old.   

Update sometime Friday.

--The Human Tomatto   <-----I don't think this color is dark enough.


----------



## Lela (Jul 26, 2002)

Double Post

This is not some evil plot to raise my post count.  I promise.


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Dec 4, 2002)

All right lela
WE (the committee in my head ) are sick and tired of waiting for the next install ment some of your loyal fans want you to get to the good parts so start talking.
I really cant say anything that wouldn't ruin the story so you say it and get on with it.


----------



## Lela (Dec 6, 2002)

Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> *All right lela
> WE (the committee in my head )
> 
> *




Which, for those who don't know, consists of anywhere from 18-20 members at any one time.  It just depends on who shows up to the meetings.



			
				Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> *
> are sick and tired of waiting for the next installment.  some of your loyal fans want you to get to the good parts so start talking.*




For those who don't know (nce again) the good parts would actually consist of last session, where CA's character hit it big time.



			
				Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> *
> I really cant say anything that wouldn't ruin the story so you say it and get on with it. *




Lela looks around.  Finds the 5 essays, 1 presentation, a lesson taught to a 5th grade class (with detailed lesson plan, teacher evaluation, and proof of effectiveness), and journal entry due on Tuesday at 8 AM.  And that's just _one_ class, mind you.

Then, Lela looks into the future and beholds the evil that is. . . FINALS.

(DM Note: Maybe I should add this to your next encounter CA.  Or is that for Epic level characters?  I'll have to check the CR.)

In the end, I'll have to get to it during Christmas.



			
				Cpt. Anonymous said:
			
		

> *
> I really cant say anything that wouldn't ruin the story so you say it and get on with it. *




That is, unless you wan't to do the next write up and just have me edit and pass it off (I've been working with 5th graders too long).  You could do it from your CE Sorcerer's point of view if you want.


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jun 26, 2003)

It has been along timie christmas has come and gone spring has come and gone and now it is summer a year after the beginning of this thing and we are still no farther than we were when we started we just are a little meaner and a heck of a lot more powerful depending on the character.  it seems that this story hour has been abandondoned so i will try to fill in everything as it happened.

I dont know if you can call this up to date but from what i nknow we had left of with the children in the farm house.  ASO onece again we return.

Myen Ghoul, sorceror extrodinair had at this point tuned out the conversation around him and stared lovingly into the flames that he loved pondering the maening of his existance.  his hand reached toward the flam and brought it carefull y up to his nose.  a swift sni9ff and ahhhhh.  the smoke of the cendle and its incense whirls in his head bringing his loved state of bliss.  SOme hours later he awakes to find himself a sleep in a barn.  "odd," he thinks( which is a great feat for him) " i dont remember entering a barn."  Screaming errupts dazed and still half a sleep I stare around me confused for a moment.  Their is something over at the farm house curious and ready for anything i pull up my equipment.  A bandoleer of my favorite elixer.  red glowing liquid sloshes inside 40 bottles ready to errupt into a conflagration that would put my previous sacrifice to kossuth to shame.  i also grab my weapon of choice a polearm with a hook on the end.  when my spells fail me it is good to have an alternative.  I dash to the farm house throw open the door and enter the kitchen.  light plays across the wooden walls from a fire in the back of the meager home.  intrigued by this display of pure beautiful flame i run down the hall to the light.  Gasping I stop. standing in the room of the chikldren is a beast that i remmber only as disgusting. Twisted dog legs support a huminoid torso and the head of a carrion beast a high pitched laugh and drool covers its tawny fur.  dirt flies it reaches for the children.  ANgered i attempt to destroy the beast.  my guisarme swings towards its head but is stopped by the wall next to me.  i swing once more and again my ten foot stick gets trapped by the wall frustrated i turn again towards the room.  Arrows fly from the hol;e blasted in teh wall and an elf runs in and grabs the child yelling to me and the people around me (who i dint even realize where there.)  
"Kill them I will save this child." and he runs off into the night quiverr of arrows reflecting light from the flames.
The next is a blur to me you see parts of this have been romoved by the shadow of death.   
I scream and start to grab my bottles.  others rush around me and swing at the evil beasts more of these nightmares rush through the gap.  Fearlessly i hurl bottles at the rushing foes.  fires leap from the bottles as my prescious liquid splatters around burning fur and wood alike.  i throw another and it lands on the short beast that looks oddly like a halfling i might have know, or walked with, anyway, I stop trembling as one of the beast rushes me it rasies its weapon and gouges into my unprotected flesh.  My vision blurs and all i see is the ceiling as the beast that i had burned dropped next to me exhausted we both lie there on the verge of unconciousness my enemy and I.  I feellost and alone.  adn might have been out of it a few times.  A warmth spreads acroszs my chest runnig the length of my slash.  the flesh burns with fire and i am happy.  I find my self awake.
"what happend?" i ask the elven women who is standing over me. 
  "Amakari has saved the children and we fought off the rest."
  "Good," i reply, "what of my wounds?"
  " you are healled and right enough we muyst be off immediatle one of the gnoll cheiftans has poisened Dyneck."
  "Well then we shall have no delay." and boldly i walk out of the burning house.  while no one is watching i walk to the walls of the home and feeling their warmth urge the flames higher and higher so kossuth might notice my fire and bless me with more.  i light a candle adn once again partake of its essence reveling in the joy of the beloved flames.
  SOme time later i find my self in a forest.   i am waking next to several others that i dont recognize and elven women a man ahead with an arrow nocked in his drawn bow watching the trees and ahead of him farther is a green haired elf with dark grey skin.  Odd you doint see many drow walcking these paths but oh well.
  I stop suddenly a great revelation coming to me.  a vision comes and i drop to the ground.
  "YOUNG ONE" a voice says.  "YOU HAVE SERVED ME WELL"
"yes, flame master i have burned adn destroyed all in my path just as though would have done in my place.  Villages, inns homes and even the wolves of the forest have i burned for thy sake."
  "YES MY DESCIPLE, NOW I GIVE YOU MY GREATEST GIFT THAT THOU MIOGHT SERVE ME MORE>  PARTAKE OF MY FLAMES."
  I reach my hand out and grasp his the fires in his eyes flaring and the fire in my soul responding.
  GASping i convulse on the forest floor,  my body breaking into flames.  I RAise up and stand in teh glory of it.  Flames cross my upstyretched arms. my body wreathed in flames.  i yell praises to my god and run towards a tree, embracing it and releqasing trh fire there in.  MOre flames must i create this forest shall burn its blaze lighting the world.  All must burn and burn must all.  I touch everything spreading my masters wishes.  An arrow flys at me and burns to ashes from my holy heat.  I stop confused that anyone might want to kill one blessed by fire.  THe elves glare angrily at me and sword leap from thier sheathes.  A quarterstaff swings from the trees beside me and i fall to the ground.  The staff once more hits my head and sword blows rain down on me.  My fire and life start to leave my broken body.
"NOOOO: i scream grasping with the strength born of my magic at the flames.  i hold them and reject the other call.  screaming i hold the flames. and rise out of me.
  Dead, i see a broken body twisted on the ground.  I laugh at it and wonder who it was.  I shrug and turn to the others standing around it.  They step back and i giggle this game is fun.
Once more i  float towards them and They step away.  laughing i fly in circles wondering what was before this freedom.  I try to think but realize I left my mind in my other body.  Suddenly something hits me and i freeze.  A amn inshining armor apperas i quiver at the dominance he has over me.  waht happend to my freedom?
  "Begone foul spirit i command you."
Screaming i vanish from the world forced out due to this mans holy might.
  "Tell me citizens what seems to be going on here?"  The newluy arrived elf asks.
  "That one was trying to destroy the forest we had to stop him."
  "Glad that i arrived then freinds.  I am Runir Xiloscient cleric of Tyr"  i have come as an ambassador to the dwellers of this forest  might i inquire as to the where abouts ofthe nearest temple?"
  "it just so happens that that is were we are headed Runir. join us on our journey there, we must go quickly though the life of a child rests in our hands."
"Gladly then let us away!"
  And that is how Myen ghoul died and the party met the only lawful elf in the forest.  THus ends this instalment of the abandoned story hour.


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jul 17, 2003)

*THE ABANDONNED STORY HOUR* 
part 2: He who walks in righteousness

A solitary elf raised among humans. stands willing to return to the forest that is his birthright.  A holy symbol displayed proudly on his chest, he surveys this forest.  The law and justice must find a home in the elven heart so he has ventured here at the bequest of his suppiriors.  A long life this one has hadf freinds have grown old and died before his eyes living with humans is a trying thing for an elf but still he enters this forest for them to spread the truth he has found in human lands.
"A child in need,  quickly then i have a horse here we will travel much faster if we ride."
  Arrangements are made and the party sets off.  Hawke scouting ahead and the rest travelling behind surounding the children.
Days pass and still they travel.  Every night, Whisper stands alone in the tewiligt facing the trees.  her mouth opens and she breatyhes outy her plea to the forest in the language of the trees.  The wind carries around her brushing hercheeks and hair.  Nature has heard her message and will pass it.
Each dawn an elf in chainmail kneels with his mace, prayiing in the language of man to a god of man, asking for strength he prepares himself every day to be his last.
Night comes upon the party still traveling through the forest getting closer to the salvation of dynec.  
One night a gaurd was set up.  amakiriswings easily into a tree to stand gaurd over the party while they rest.
FAte it seems was unnaturally cruel this day.
Amakiri, so he wouldnt fall out of the tree lashes himself to the branch and the trunk.  Soon he falls asleep, in the tree and lashed so he cannot protect the party.
Just that night, figures lurk in the bushes. snickering under their breath they aproach the peaceful encampment.
Runir awakens in the night. sitting upright he heard a creak of armor or maybe a whisp of sound but he sitys up to see his freinda already waking.
To his dismay they were waking to a band of goblins laying siege to the group.  Snatching up his mace Runir stands to fight off three of the brutes.  Still in his night wear, he lashes out at his foes. Heads ands arms crunch with the heavy mace. Arrows fly in the darkness and swords flash in the sputting coals of the fire. A voice is heard above the commotion and bounding in the darkness comes two bears of dire sizer ans strength destoying goblins as they attack the tree that the arrowslinger hides in.  Runir goes down early and is uncouncious for most of the battle. Whisper stnads apart from the battle and blows her wish to the wind.  Nature answers her call and the ground pours forth its moisture.  Risiong up the forest leeks a cloud of grey that blankets the camp all is lost in the thick grey fog.  The tide of battle soon turns in favor of the heroes.
Irch stnads by a tall tree with one of his goblin brtetheren he grasps his freind because he cant see his warty green hand even and inch from  his pointy nose.
"What go here mukbutt?"  I dont see no foe!"
Suddenly the arm that IRch was grasping fllslimp in his grasp and his freind drops to the ground.  terrified irch searches the murk.  he looks up from his freinds body just ion time to se a black staff come whilring again and again fromthe murk.
Another dead goblin falls to the ground his head caved in from blows from a staff.
A similar scene an the other side of the tree.  Ropes drop to the ground snaking coils over several confused goblins,  why would a trewe drop rope?  confuised they start again to hack at the tree trying to knock the bowelf out of it.  ONe drops from thier midst confused the otehrsw llok around.  DArk paws fly from the mist and grabtwo of the goblins and wrnech them away from the tree the last one looks around worried.  An elf walks out from the rear of the tree.  eagerly the goblin hoists its club and takes two steps towards the lone figure.  A flash of light and a blade peirces the goblin between the eyes leaving it poinned into the tree a scimitar trough its skull.  The lone figure jerks the sword from the great oak and the goblin slides to the ground leaving a bloody mess all over the tree bark.  Wiping his sword on some grass Amakiri walks on looking for more treekillers.
MInutes, seeming like hours later, thye fog clears.
Goblins lie in pools of bloood in the early dawn light.  Runir covered in blood red of his own and brown of his foes, lies by the bodies of two of the attackers he drew them away from the camp in hopes of saving the children his armor lies clena in the light by his bedroll.  Others stand bleeding in the plale falsedawn.  Whisper moves from freind to freind treating injuroiees and bandaging cuts and bruises.
Hours later the party recoverd and readfy for the dzy sets out once again runir sitting uncomfortably on the rocking of his horse.  He barely amnbaged to survive that last battle, but is still determined to carry his message to the elves of his ancestral homeland.
ANother day  another scene,  this the party is moving along ahveing weatherd several more battles adn being slightly the worse for wear a shadow passes over the ground.  wide wings spread across the path.  Looking up they see two figures flying above with the bodies of lions ans odd man like faces.
One flaters ans lands ahead of the party. the smallest one little more thasn a child it crys for its mothers. turnoing it looks at the party of heroes.  angrily it pulls its tail up over its head and shoots a two foot boney spike at the party.  Angerd thew part sets forward joiuned now by two diore bears picked up by myrdivar an elven druid who joined the party in their way to the temple.  As the partry sets off ominously to the baby manticore
Another figure flies over thids of its mother coming back to set upon the parrty for attacking its baby.  Spike longer than an elven arm fly at the party driving though armor and flesh alike.  Runir the cleric dives over the children drawing them awy from th battle he praysa to hios god and a sanctuary covers them protecting them with its shiummering haze from the attacks of the enemy.  Arroms swors and staffs fly blood elf or otherwise litters the ground spikes peirce several of the party.  The ledest amticore aproaches the shuimmering haze of rthe cleric.  it looks around confused at the odd feeling it has when it looks at the dome shaking its head it plungest head first through the spell of the cleric shattering the dome of sanctuary.  Pulling the children behingd him he protecxts the children huddling them under his arms a clawed paw pulls back the claws extend themselves to their fullest 6 inches of black bone tear through the chainmail ,raking fire across the elven back.  runnig with the children runir dives under the only protection he sees, a dire bear of myrdivar's is stnaidng their getting ready to attck ruinir pulls the unconcious dynec undcer him and rolls under the giant bear.
The bear ripps and tearts into the beast and the p[arty joins spell and sword alikle fly at the beast as it attmpts to rewach the elf who holds the child the beast finnally drops.
"BY the grace of the gods that was a close one", gasps ruir as whisper starts to deal with the gashes across his back.
"Yeah, it was we dont see many manticores in this forest.  it seems as is someone really didnt want that child to be healed of his poison."
"All the more reason to see to it that he reaches that temple. I assume we are not far off now."
"NO the druids of the forest send word that we are not far away. Hold still i have a wand that uses healing magic this might be a bit uncomfortable for a minute."
The fire agian ignites on ruirs back but is immediatly quenched with ice. raw gashes pull together binding themselves together the skin closes and the muscles reknit themselves together.

Farther down the road and near the temple the party stops for rest.  That night as fate would decide amikiri was again on watch this rtime he walks off into the darkness a good fifty feet from the party and again promptly falls into meditation.  
This time the surviving goblimns return with even greater numbers and allies.  Giant bats and gnolls pour silently from the trees goblins following.  The heroes once again get a rude awakening.  A bat flies toward runir who is asleepby the children trying to protect them. A bat swoops down oiut of tyhe sky and lands on him sinking its fabgs into him.  He jumps up from the pain and stands ready battling the bat goblins and gnolls pour over the party most get mown down by the group of adventurers but in the process the adventurers themselves fall.  All that remians area few surviviors and dead bodies lie everywere.  ON elast giant bat stands over a dead body an elven form lies bleeding over a boys unconcious form. no breath issues fro the corpse of runir xiloscient he died in his duty to protect the child from all harm.  
A griphon swoops silently in to night adn clerics rush off of its back to all of the injured.  The bat is easily dispatched and fed to the griphon.  ONe cleric drops off of the back of the giphon and walks slowly towards hawke as he lies on the ground barely alive.  She looks at him her black drow skin fading easily into the night.  She had cast several spells on herself beforehand in preperation of this momnet asn reaches into her belt.  As she does the ldaze clears before hawkes almost dead eyes. he sees kneeloing before him a vision of beauty That almost plunges him again into unconciousness.  She pulls one of her hairs and raps it around teh top of a vial. placing another in the actual potion. she pours it down hawke's throte.  A feeling of warmth passes down his thought and ionto his heart.  he looks upon this drow woman and sees her with more beauty than ever walke dthe earth.  GAsoing his sudden undying love for his own personal godess he drops into unconcious form.  The party gathered onto the waiting griphons and off they flew to the temple.  A night passes and in the morinign clerics and druids gather over the party healing and binmding thier wounds two cases were found where this would not be enough.  A half elf bard by the name of Amy short for Amyralise, and runir.  First over Amy they bring out the last of their diamonds sprinkiling its dust over her and calling her back from ther wordl of the dead.  But outside of rnirs chamber a whispered conversation takes place.
"We dont have any more diamonds we cannot ressurect him."
"Waht other choices do we have?" whispers the elder cleric.  She looks through the door at the elf lying on the stone table.
"The druids know of a spell that is seldom used but they sway might work. Itdoesnt bring him back but provides a new body for him to reside in.  it reincarnates him"
"IF that is all we can do then we shall try it.  I hope this works."

Seven druids carry the body in to the woods.  Standing in the moonlight they lay the naked body on the grass.  The lead druid raises her arms and speaks to the trees.  The forest answers with a ghroan trees fall and are pulled by winds to the body of runir.  Grass and flowers leaves and dirt naturee froms itself in a whilkrwind around the body shaping its own to bring back the cleric of tyr.  The horse of our cleric walks slowly in to mix and ads flecxh and bllod to the mixture.  Slowly the whirlwiond dies. and a body satnds in the glde.  ONe last burst of whind pours from the sky and flows into the mouth of the body.  Gasping the lungs inflate and the heart stasrts to beat.  Eyes slowly open.
Several of the female druids gasp and faint rangers point bows at the body Hundreds of arrow tips point at thje heart of the newly awakened body.  runir stands in shock and tries to step closer to the druids but stumbles not knowing quite how to work his four legs.
Four legs?  he turns and looks at his body.  A sleek black coat covers strong horse lines and an equine body but looking down his chest he sees. dark skin covering a strong human frame.  rearing up in anger the black centaur tosses his mane of white hair.  ON his hind legs his front legs paw the3 air and hands clasped in fist runir shakes tehm at the heavens for their cruell joke.  MOonlight bathes the cerntaur as he screams in fury. 
"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO."

Thus became a cleric of right part of the beasts of wrong.
For more info look up centaurs acording to greek mythology drinking and raping they were particularly vulgar and eveil which is slihgtly unbecoming in a cleric, with the dreams of paldinhood.
Thus ends the second instalment of the abandoned storyhour.
PS feedback wopuld be swell for me you all seemed to like lela and his wwriting what about the Captain? assumoing ofcourse i am not the only one who is reading this Story hour. signing off to the great silence of the net.   -Captain Anonymous


----------



## Lela (Jul 17, 2003)

Well Cap, as you've mentioned, the spelling and grammar may be a hinderence to those trying to read it.  I can see what's happening (but I was there at the time).  Others may be getting lost.  I'll renew my offer of editor.  If you'd like me to edit your text, go ahead and e-mail it to me.  Since you have limited internet time, I can post it for you too (you get all the writing glory).

Actual Comments:
I love the imagery (in fact, I just mentioned that in IM to Miffkin).  The way you portrayed the Druid spells is amazing.


C'mon Darklone, post.  I know you're reading this.


----------



## Darklone (Jul 17, 2003)

Lela said:
			
		

> *C'mon Darklone, post.  I know you're reading this. *




I am not


----------



## Lela (Jul 17, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am not  *




Sure, I believe you.


*New House Rule Posted*
And reposted here:

Characters die at -10-Con Modifier.  For example, Hawke has a Con of 14.  Instead of dying at -10, he'll die at -12.  This also applies to negitive modifiers.  Those with a lower Con could die at -9 or even -6.  Thanks goes out to Old One (who I stole this from).

Again, more as they occur to me.


----------



## Darklone (Jul 18, 2003)

I think 3.5 will be one huge houserule...


----------



## Lela (Jul 18, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *I think 3.5 will be one huge houserule...  *




Let's see, that session took place around a year ago. . .  He's doing remarkibly well with the details really.

I'll be ending this campaign soon (within a few sessions).  The characters are about 14th level in real time.  After the campaign ends (hopefully with the ending I've devised), there should be plenty of IC reason for the rule deck to morph.


As for the 3.0e _Heal_ and _Harm_ (and other such), I've made a deal with them.  If they don't use them against me, I won't use them aganst them.


----------



## Darklone (Jul 24, 2003)

Oih, we used Heal last time against an undead bone ship...

Uhm. 

I am still not reading!


----------



## Lela (Jul 24, 2003)

Darklone said:
			
		

> *Oih, we used Heal last time against an undead bone ship...*




Oh, evil!  Poor DM.



			
				Darklone said:
			
		

> *
> Uhm.
> 
> I am still not reading!  *




And we're still believing you.


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jul 29, 2003)

Lela, i would be more than glad to have you for an editor.
BUT...(you knew that was coming)

When I get time to log on, i just sit and type.  its like i am remembering the campaign/reading a book/ writing a story/ watching a movie in my head.  everything is a mix of images and words and i kinda throw them out and hope they make sense.  i dont correct anything go back and rewrite anything this is a one shot onto the web deal and i dont even remember what it was i wrote thirtry seconds afterward.

So, edit away. cause i canyt spell to save my life.


----------



## Cpt. Anonymous (Jul 29, 2003)

THIS IS JUST A TEST OF THE EMERGENCY BROADCAST SYSTEM.
PLEASE DISREGARD THIS MESSAGE.  IF THIS WAS AN ACTUAL EMERGENCY, THIS POST MIGHT MAKE SENSE.
THANK YOU


----------

